# If anyones looking for a poorman Manta Ray



## fatbike (Jul 29, 2017)

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/d/schwinn-five-speed-speedster/6235986192.html

Craigslist

Its clean!

1973 Speedster with 52t Mag 5spd chain ring.


----------



## schwinnray (Jul 29, 2017)

fatbike said:


> View attachment 651938 https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/d/schwinn-five-speed-speedster/6235986192.html
> 
> Craigslist
> 
> Its clean!


----------



## schwinnray (Jul 29, 2017)

would you ship


----------



## fatbike (Jul 29, 2017)

Its not mine... saw this in Craigslist, its still available.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 2, 2017)

I picked up that five speedster a few years back, added the banana seat , '68 bars and rode for a while until I got an a Manta 

 then passed it on to someone else.  The mag chain ring is actually a 46t that I machined down to fit a 5 speed chain. 
Nice bike , but the seat did not turn out as nice as most that I recover. The 24 inch 5 speed speedster from the late 70s 
are great riding bikes that are hard to find in goid shape. The listing has expired. What was the price? 
It's fun to see your old bikes resurface.


----------

